# Green Line Opening and Additional Northstar/Northstar Link Trips



## jebr (Jun 7, 2014)

Metro Transit will be running fare-free on Saturday and Sunday, June 14 and 15, *including* the Northstar Commuter Rail. The Northstar Link from St. Cloud to Big Lake, operated by St. Cloud MTC, will be fare-free that weekend as well. An additional trip on both the Northstar and the Link will be offered as well.

Information about the Green Line available here, and event details for opening day available here. I'll be attending some of the festivities as well...any other AUers going to be attending?


----------



## NW cannonball (Jun 8, 2014)

I'll have no choice about checking out the festivities, since the Central Corridor is my main access to everything - both downtowns, SPUD, MSP, places up on the Northstar, etc.

Looks like there will be some pretty-good food opportunities in Frogtown and Raymond, I recognize many names of restaurants that will be doing food at these places.

I remember the opening day on what is now the Blue Line - good festivities, but regular riders confused and delayed by all the changes plus the crowds.

But overall, a big plus for me where I live. The MTC is significantly adding service on connecting routes with resources saved from the old bus service, and the extra bus service on these connecting routes helps me a lot.

So I'll be there for the party. No way around it


----------



## NW cannonball (Jun 8, 2014)

I'll be the 6-foot scruffy-looking slightly-overweight dude that knows his way around the whole line.

Heh.

Looks like a free party to me.


----------



## NW cannonball (Jun 17, 2014)

So - the "Green Line" opened - nobody said "whaat"'

It is just working, Long time whining, now the thing that works more or less.

Me, no comment about "what coulda been better" -- for now -

For now- just works - as expected.

Hope other similar projects work as well.

For those of you working for similar projects --

When "opening day" is a total "yaah-yah - who cares, it works - wasn't that what we paid for?"

Yup, it works - and yes - expect it to work, and it does.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jun 24, 2014)

After the last couple of rides I've made on the Green Line, I've started to wonder about the fit and finish of the new cars. On both rides I sat in a longitudinal seat facing a door, and in both cases I noticed that the rubber (or plastic, I imagine) skirts on the bottom of the door don't actually reach the floor of the railcar. This isn't a big thing in June, but will be if they don't fix it by January.


----------



## fairviewroad (Oct 21, 2014)

A flattering article about the Green Line on CNN's website:



How the Twin Cities got transit right


----------

